# Surprise! I have a '67 YD coded differential



## capbuster (Dec 14, 2012)

Started to work on the GTO after a long health induced hiatus. Finally got the body off and started to clean up the frame.
When I pulled the rear end out and spun a tire the other spun in the same direction.... What? I didn't think this was a posi?
Never drove the car, got it a few years ago as a previous person's stalled restoration. Parts in boxes, etc... no real info on what it really is. Need to send the VIN to the registry and get the real info.

Got out the wire wheel and found the YD code... a 2.93 Safe-T-Track

Now my questions are whether to keep it or replace it as I had intended with a Moser or Currie 12 bolt.

How much HP/TQ can one of these handle? Going to build the engine to ~450-500HP, probably keep the auto tranny.
Don't want to blow it up if I could sell it to someone who really wants to stay original.

It's in decent shape, what is it worth?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Where are you located?
I have been looking for one of these for my '67.


----------



## capbuster (Dec 14, 2012)

Austin, Texas

What do you have in your engine? Stock?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

capbuster said:


> Austin, Texas
> 
> What do you have in your engine? Stock?


Split duration cam, dished forged pistons to lower compression but basically stock HP.


----------

